# Pygmy goat pain



## weswins (Feb 23, 2013)

I have a 16 year/ 105 pounds old pigmy goat that had arthritis in his hip. I give him 200mg of ibuprofen. He still seems not to stand correctly ( his hoofs are trimmed) can I bump up his dose or not or do you have any suggestions? 
Would rather have a home remedy if possible.


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

Pat Coleby recommends 30mg of Borax laundry detergent for arthritis treatment in goats. From reading about it on other posts, it is very effective and I know some human friends who use it as well and says it does wonders!

30mg is like wetting the very end of your index finger up to the first joint, and dipping it in the Borax. What sticks is approx. 30mg. You don't want to give much at all per day. Double the dose is considered lethal dose.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

B-L Solution for horses works well too. I have 2 of my dogs on it for pain. They also get Next Level Joint Liquid.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

I thought goats couldn't/shouldn't get Ibuprofen, just Aspirin??

Borax?? Like for homemade laundry soap?


----------



## carrhouse (Feb 17, 2013)

Don't know about arthritis pain, but I have given Arnica tabs to our goats with injuries and after castration with good results. That's a natural homeopathic remedy that has no toxic side effects.


----------



## weswins (Feb 23, 2013)

Yes,thank you where do I get borax or how do I make it??


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

You can buy Borax at any grocery store or Walmart. It is in the laundry detergent section. My box says Borax Laundry Detergent. I have some on hand just for that reason for my goats if they ever become stiff. I know my brotherinlaw who has severe knee pain and stiffness, mother who has all over joint pains and had carpel tunnel surgery, and another brother in law who had both knee surgeries now use it daily. All of them swear by it and say they wish they would have started it before and would never have needed the surgeries. My mom couldn't hold a coffee cup even after surgery - after a month on Borax, she has full use and strength in her wrists again.

Borax is sodium tetraborate, a natural mineral found in lakes. They also make a OTC pill of Boran which is sodium borate, but it is not as effective.


----------



## caprine crazy (Jun 12, 2012)

That is very interesting, Melissa. I will have to keep that in mind.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

We use MSM for horses and aspirin ...you should not give a goat ibuprofen or Tylenol at all.. We also add ground flax seed to the feed....I read borax is toxic..that's interesting..I will do some research on it : )


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Ibuprofen is fine for goats. There are many published studies done on it. Since the dose is lower, there is less damage done to the rumen compared to aspirin. I've used it many times for my Jeter when he is stiff and soar.

What they can't have is Tylenol or Acetaminophen.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Thanks Goathiker...I will check into that information


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Here I have this one book marked http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/8498749


----------



## mjgh06 (Sep 4, 2012)

happybleats said:


> I read borax is toxic..that's interesting..I will do some research on it : )


It is toxic at 60mg. But it is used in goats especially for CAE arthritis and humans at 30mg with great success.

Here is the first link that got me started on it and that I referred my family to-
http://www.countrylivinginacariboovalley.com/Community/topic/borax-for-arthritis/

Here's another very good article on Arthritis and Borax and other nutrient deficiencies and how they cause different diseases. Very Informative - read down below CAE treatment. (from Natural Goat Care by Pat Coleby)
http://www.acresusa.com/toolbox/press/goat11.htm


----------

